# I can't stop BURPING!!



## WeeNat

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for posting on this thread but i thought this would be the best place to ask.

Im 10 dpo and for the last 3-4 days i cant stop burping! Its really weird.... i've never been like this before, and i've never herd this being a pregnancy symptom. So i was wondering if any of you have experienced this??

Also, i have also recently developed Thrush (which is uncommon for me). Im treating it with cream.

Anyways, any thoughts on this would be great thanks.

Congratulations to you all and a happy and healthy 9 months. I hope i can all join you soon. x x x


----------



## LunaLauryn

Hi! That was my first sign about a week before AF was due I couldn't stop! And it was trapped, had to take windeeze to ease it. I'm still the same and I'm 7+3 now! 

Good luck and baby dust! xx


----------



## WeeNat

LunaLauryn said:


> Hi! That was my first sign about a week before AF was due I couldn't stop! And it was trapped, had to take windeeze to ease it. I'm still the same and I'm 7+3 now!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust! xx

Thanks, it doesnt seem to be trapped, im burping every 5 mins. Sometimes bringing up a bit of sick (sorry, disgusting!!!)

But it gives me some hope. Just really weird all this burping. Apart from that and thrush no other symptoms... oh and hubby thinks my bbs are looking bigger, they dont hurt but they do feel heavy.

Thanks again, and congratulations x x x


----------



## Butterfly89

ME TOO! I've never been a person that burps ever but it keeps happening, lol! I have been trying to let it out slowly/quietly.. It helps sooo much though. Sometimes I get the worst nausea, burning pain, and acid reflux, but burping releases it for a while.. :blush:

Just glad its not coming out the other end, bahahaha.

Also - my first symptoms were thrush, burping/indigestion, and fatigue. OHH. 

The all day nausea and peeing almost every half hour kicked in around 5 weeks. And the sore bb's. I didn't notice a big size difference until around 6 weeks.

I tested 11DPO and got a clear + on FirstResponse. =) But my HCG levels have been REALLY high (its not twins though thankfully lol). 

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Butterfly89 said:


> ME TOO! I've never been a person that burps ever but it keeps happening, lol! I have been trying to let it out slowly/quietly.. It helps sooo much though. Sometimes I get the worst nausea, burning pain, and acid reflux, but burping releases it for a while.. :blush:
> 
> Just glad its not coming out the other end, bahahaha.
> 
> Also - my first symptoms were thrush, burping/indigestion, and fatigue. OHH.
> 
> The all day nausea and peeing almost every half hour kicked in around 5 weeks. And the sore bb's. I didn't notice a big size difference until around 6 weeks.
> 
> I tested 11DPO and got a clear + on FirstResponse. =) But my HCG levels have been REALLY high (its not twins though thankfully lol).
> 
> Good luck!! :hugs:

Hi... I havent tested yet. Im too scared since all the other times i've felt pregnant and wasn't.

I'm soooo glad its not coming out the other end too... actually, now i think about it, that end has been quite quiet!! :haha: I think my husband feels like he has moved into a house with a bloke with all this belching im doing!!

My bbs aren't sore at all but the thrush is anoying!!

It looks like i have the same symptoms as you. I've got thrush, im burping and get indigestion, and tired!!

Im due my period in 3 days time, fingers crossed it doesnt arrive!!

Are you still burping? And, Congratulations too x x x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That was one of my first symptoms too. Eventually the burping transforms to vomiting, but I still burp every morning


----------



## WeeNat

hopefulfor1st said:


> That was one of my first symptoms too. Eventually the burping transforms to vomiting, but I still burp every morning

Hiya Hope... Congratulations!!

So Burping can and is a symptom? Who knew :shrug:

When did you test?? The burping just pops out with no warning. I havent felt like eating since lunch as i feel full!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I tested pos at 11dpo.
The burping was my first symptom, and my only one to start so I clung to it! The came extra bumps on my nipples and darkening from the outside in, then at 6weeks came the dreaded sickness!


----------



## WeeNat

hopefulfor1st said:


> I tested pos at 11dpo.
> The burping was my first symptom, and my only one to start so I clung to it! The came extra bumps on my nipples and darkening from the outside in, then at 6weeks came the dreaded sickness!

I think i may test tomorrow...

Its outrageous isnt it!! I dont think my hubby minds too much :haha:

Well, i hope i can join you in the this forum :winkwink: x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's because when your pregnant your progesterone levels rise, and progesterone acts like a muscle relaxant smoothing out the digestional track, so the bumps gotta come out!


----------



## WeeNat

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's because when your pregnant your progesterone levels rise, and progesterone acts like a muscle relaxant smoothing out the digestional track, so the bumps gotta come out!

Ah, i know nothing :haha:.

I think i burped a bit with dd but i dont think it was my first symptom? TBH, it was a fantastic surprise that i fell with her in the first place after 5 yrs of trying!! So, i dont rem much.

Thanks again, its good to know that im in with a chance! x


----------



## aoverholt

We just got our BFP today but I have been burping nonstop for the last few days! The doctor is saying I'm 6w based on the first day of my last period but my CD21 test (I was on Clomid) was less than 1 so I'm thinking I O'ed late and I'm only 4 weeks and 1 day right now. I don't think I realized this would be an early symptom but in addition to tender breasts, some minor cramping twinges and a few more trips to the restroom the burping is my most pronounced symptom so far!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I ov'ed late on 1st clomid round and got preg too! Cd21 test showed prog of 7 so they think I'd ov'ed the day b4, cd28 showed prog of 34 though and got my bfp cd32, which made me 3+3


----------



## Mazzy17

I wish mine was burping...mine was the other end :blush:


----------



## WeeNat

Congratulations aoverholt...

I don't know when I ovulated. All I know is I got my pop opk on cd28. I'm on cd39. I tested today and it was a :bfn:.

I'm still burping today but not as bad as the other days. Just feeling sick.

I'm not quite sure what to make of this all.


----------



## WeeNat

Mazzy17 said:


> I wish mine was burping...mine was the other end :blush:

Congratulations mazzy.

Hee hee... Bottom burps!! X.


----------



## aoverholt

hopefulfor1st my prog levels aren't very high yet even though I'm thinking I'm on CD 42. It makes me a little nervous but I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't mean much! And I'm just going to have a low hormone level. I'm burping like crazy and since the progesterone causes that I'm hoping that's good news!


----------



## WeeNat

Hi girls,

I hope your all feeling fine tonight.

Ive been sick a couple of times today!!... i dont want to get my hopes up but with all this going on i cant help but think i "could" be pregnant?

Ive tested today but its been a negative... i got my cd wrong, im cd40 not cd39. Im due my af in the next day or so!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Weenat, if that's the case and your cd40 maybe your further than you think and you've got a dud batch Of hpts? 
Hcg doesn't get High enough to cause vomiting til about 6 weeks


----------



## WeeNat

I couldn't be further than 4 weeks because hubby has been away and I only ovulated the day he came home, cd28. My cycles used to be 33 days long but have gotten longer, prob due to pco. Maybe I have IBS. 
I could blame the tests but I've been using first response and I don't think they can all be wrong?? X x x


----------



## Rwylie

For the last two weeks, I have been experiencing this as well! Mostly when I'm lying down reading on my laptop or something...but it's crazy...

I am also having increased gas...I figure the two are related somehow.


----------



## WeeNat

That's like me too. I was sick up dome bile (sorry, gross) last night. I was ring to sleep but I had to get up to be sick... Gavascon helped.
How many dpo are you??? X


----------



## wittlebaby

Hey ive been having the same symptoms u had. Did u end up being pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## WeeNat

No, sorry it wasn't a preg symptom for me but i've herd a few girls in first tro who said it was theirs.

Good luck x


----------

